# Oh Dear... Just emailed about a bunny!!!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I've wanted a bunny for years, we had one when i was young but he came from pets at home and seemed completely unhandled, used to bite really badly and scratch your arms to shreds when we had to pick him up  He also had pink eyes that freaked me out a bit..  But a friend of mine breeds them (way oop norf unfortunately!) and they seem like great pets if you get a well handled one!

Anyway, saw some advertised from a local breeder, they are lion heads which i love - fluffy :lol: But she just emailed back and said she has a mini lop too so  Apparently they are blue, black and lilac :confused1:

Anyway, just replied to ask if i can go see them tonight...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww congrats on ya bunny to be


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwwwwh. We had a mini lop cross lion head but it had a skin problem and other health problems, it only lived till 3. But it was so cute and a good rabbit.

Good luck, I would end up leaving with them all.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im only going to look


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Im only going to look


Yeah yeah thats what we all say. I went to look at the local pet shop (a friend of mine owns it and rings me whenever something cute comes in) ended up leaving with a rat.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have banned myself from pet shops  I always end up buying something, last time it was a chameleon!


----------

